# Sick Plants? In a Tent? LOOK HERE



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2011)

Thought this was interesting...

replace XX wih tt

hXXp://boards.cannabis.com/plant-problems/169963-warning-sick-plants-grow-tent-read-before-doing-anything.html

(dont we have a subzero?)


> Hi everyone, I have just had the worst problem in 15 years of growing and now have finally resolved it.
> I can't see too much about it on this site so I thought I would share this vital information with you.... Stay well clear of any tent with white interior made of PVC. THEY WILL KILL YOUR PLANTS! The symptoms mimmic (sp?) nutrient defficencies, lockout and ph problems and usually end up killing your plants over a couple of weeks from the bottom up. Plant growth will slow, then stop and roots will die, bizarre chlorosis will occour, stems will be weak and thin, leaves will curl over and under, burn and drop. Whole plants have turned completely bright yellow overnight in extreme cases.
> 
> Apparently the tents made in China (lots about on a popular auction website) produce toxic fumes when exposed to heat and light, causing the stomata to close, quickly killing your beloved. I have a link to another site here. You MUST read this.
> ...


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

wow I never thought that could be a problem, what does China think when they make products? Anyways, thats really good to know, much thanks OGK


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2011)

OG I'll hunt but I think the threads we had on this subject were lost in the crash


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2011)

Shocked! Although unaffected


----------



## nvthis (Apr 24, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> OG I'll hunt but I think the threads we had on this subject were lost in the crash


 
Haha! Yeah, I remember that wackadoo too.. Seems all that out gassing stuff got fixed though didn't it? Or was from homemade components or something..


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2011)

That problem was fixed long ago....might still be some garbage tents out there but for the most partit is no longer an issue....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Haha! Yeah, I remember that wackadoo too.. Seems all that out gassing stuff got fixed though didn't it? Or was from homemade components or something..


 
It was something to do with pvc tubing that one of the companies was supplying with their hydro kits. We lost the info and I haven't found it else where.


----------



## nvthis (Apr 24, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It was something to do with pvc tubing that one of the companies was supplying with their hydro kits. We lost the info and I haven't found it else where.


 
Yeah, that sounds pretty on the money right there. Dang. Good memory Oz.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Apr 24, 2011)

definately good for people to know. but this is super old news.....


----------

